# Nano Cube



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I really want to start on saltwater...and I want a small one...do you guys think this is a good investment? Any of you have it? Is this cheaper than making one myself? I already have an extra 10 gallon lying around and a heater. Just no lid, filter, powerhead, sand and such.

This is the site for it...
Nano Cube

This one says it's got a 24 watt 6500 kelvin lighting system rather than the 24 watt-50/50 duel spectrum bulb. I'm assuming the 6500 kelvin lighting is better?
Aqua Botanic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are really nice for expericened sw peopel imo


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i saw these and wanted one for my arrowhead puffer fish

i dont like them cause even though i dont have salt water it is hard to keep a tank that small with out changes in slainity

and i think about 1 clown fish for about a month is all it can hold

but very temping it is


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

If you buy one, get the dual spectrum bulb, it is the one you want for saltwater.

They are OK, but to make them good for a small reef tank you need to do the following:

1) Add another light in the hood, which requires some electrical wiring 
2) Add a fan becasue the heat from the extra bulb will be too much.
3) Cut slots in the back to allow the rear filtration to skimm water from the top.
4) throw away the bio-balls.
5) Some people also add a bigger pump in the back.

So after you do all of that you will have a tank that you can grow corals in.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Andrew said:


> If you buy one, get the dual spectrum bulb, it is the one you want for saltwater.
> 
> They are OK, but to make them good for a small reef tank you need to do the following:
> 
> ...


 so might as well start from scratch huh? saves time and money.


----------

